# uncles baby tiels



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i got the pic the other day just did not have the time to upload


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't see your pictures, I'm even on a differnt computer and still get nothing but a box with a red x and some writing in it


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I couldn't see it at first either when I clicked on it, it took me back to the sign in page and I had to sign in again although I was already signed in  for some reason this seems to happen to me all the time with only allen's pictures


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute yellow fluff ball


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Aww! how cute!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Laura said:


> I couldn't see it at first either when I clicked on it, it took me back to the sign in page and I had to sign in again although I was already signed in  for some reason this seems to happen to me all the time with only allen's pictures


Same here


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi guys. When you get the red x in a square, try right clicking and downloading the image. It's probably just saved in a format your computer doesn't recognise.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

how cute


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and here is # 1&2 snuggled together


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are so cute, and little yellow balls of fluff!!  Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they are so cute when they are so tiny.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i think my uncle is more excited then me every time one hatches he calls me right away the one that hatched today he called me at 6 am so we took a pic of it so here it is


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute  I wonder if they will all hatch


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww what cute little babies


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i don,t no i hope so i,m just curious what they will turn out to be either case they will be gorgious


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I do hope they all hatch, that would be so great!  Are the mum and dad doing a good job..??


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i was over there today to check up on that and they are feeding good crops are full and chicks are good as well

plus bonus my uncle is going to let me have of my choosing any chick for free he said with all i have done it is the least i can have 

so i,ll do another poll after all the feathers come in for all of us to pick wich i should get but the final decision will be mine of course


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thought you all would like an update on my uncles tiels the 4th egg never hatched


i must say they are gorgious








yup like all kids hungry








look close enough andyou can see the eye that is opening


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're really cute!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

There adorable


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute  They are growing so fast


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

sad sad sad news the youngest tiel only 5 days old died


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats not good


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that, how many does that leave now ??


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it leaves 2 left


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I really wish you and your uncle luck with the remaining 2 babies! _*fingers crossed*_


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok as promised here are the pics of my uncles tiels 10 pics


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh they are just so cute.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are gorgeous!  Fluffy!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so sweet


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

look how big they are


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow they are growing so fast


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh, fluff balls! :lol:

Makes you wanna pick them up and cuddle them and never let 'em go.​


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea but then mom would freak out she is one freakazoid mom


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i love this one titled i see you

where is my mom








17 days old








i see you


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok my uncle had to go in and releave another judge so i went to my uncles at 6am changed all the food and water washed all the toys but i noticed something strange as i put the fresh water in both mom and dad lunged for the water i thought wow you 2 are thirsty so around 7:15 i took a look at the babies and saw something i new was not right one of the chicks crop was full of water so i took most of the water out of the dish i checked both chicks they are fine i,m going back in a hour to check on them my uncle did call i said i,m going out to get your tiels a proper water dish told him what was going on he said he thought that was strange never thought any further of it so i gave him strict instructions on no more then 1/4 cup water daily till the chicks are eating on there own i then told him next time they have chicks and this happens restrict the water as it could of killed the chicks he said i really have to hand it to you you no so much about birds i said no way i only no this because of the forum and from my breeder he is pleased that both chicks are going to be pied i was hoping for a cinnamon pearl i will let you no when i get back from my uncles how they are


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yikes I hope they are still doing well.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hi all just to let you no they are all ok


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

Just a thought,,, When my "Chick Parents" dont have enough soft foods to eat in order to feed their babies they will then fill up on water and the babies crops will be very watery, I was advised to keep putting fresh egg/vegie/cornbread mixture in the cage. (thats the mixture I use, others may use other mixtures) Since I started doing this, they dont fill up on water.. I change the egg mixture about every 3 hours in the cage.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i just came from my uncles and he has never gave them egg so i scrambled some up and my uncle was surprised


----------

